# Beretta 1951 locking lug broke agian after 23 rounds!??



## Lightningjames68 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi im back agian for help, advice? I recieved the best advice ever from here, ok, i replaced my beretta 51 locking lug and slide functioned perfect after 2 dozen rnds. Of 115 grain. The locking lug broke! Agian?? Im so bummbed, is my solution, to except my expensive loss and bury it? I never ever give up on anything, in my own defense though its cost me a small fortune,. God bless you brothers! James


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I would think either the locking block had a crack/fault or bad metallurgy of some kind or the locking screw became loose allowing the locking block to batter itself. I'd suggest the locking screw needs to be tightly screwed in and I'd highly suggest a high quality thread locker. I would likewise purchase a new locking screw if you haven't already done so.

Where did you obtain the locking block, was it new manufacture, used, etc.............
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beretta-1951-compatible-locking-block-New-manufacture-/254340520939

Albeit, these locking blocks are expensive, especially when you can find grade A 1951 Beretta's for $364.00
https://dkfirearms.com/product/surplus-beretta-m1951-9mm/


----------



## Lightningjames68 (Sep 16, 2019)

denner12 said:


> I would think either the locking block had a crack/fault or bad metallurgy of some kind or the locking screw became loose allowing the locking block to batter itself. I'd suggest the locking screw needs to be tightly screwed in and I'd highly suggest a high quality thread locker. I would likewise purchase a new locking screw if you haven't already done so.
> 
> Where did you obtain the locking block, was it new manufacture, used, etc.............
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beretta-1951-compatible-locking-block-New-manufacture-/254340520939
> ...


Hi guys i used a new pin, with the new locking lug i tightened it to where there wasnt any play, but yet worked properly, broke right wear the wing comes out ? I bought the new locking lug off ebay


----------



## Lightningjames68 (Sep 16, 2019)

Lightningjames68 said:


> Hi guys i used a new pin, with the new locking lug i tightened it to where there wasnt any play, but yet worked properly, broke right wear the wing comes out ? I bought the new locking lug off ebay


Thanku agian denner12! Your advice is much appreciated!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Lightningjames68 said:


> I bought the new locking lug off ebay


Was the locking block from the same seller as the link above?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, your having some real issues with that Beretta. One of the gun shops near me, have a few of them for sale, but I don't think I will bite on any of them. They don't look too bad, but bet they have had a ton of rounds put through them.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

berettatoter said:


> Man, your having some real issues with that Beretta. One of the gun shops near me, have a few of them for sale, but I don't think I will bite on any of them. They don't look too bad, but bet they have had a ton of rounds put through them.


I don't think it's the pistol per-se. It's the substandard replacement locking blocks you find for them. Once Beretta sold the rights to Maadi/Helwan and Tariq, quality control, metalurgy, etc.. went down substantially.

I seriously doubt the Navy/police surplus Beretta 1951's out there right now have a ton of rounds through them, much more likely they've been in deep storage at least from 1977 and before that time hardly ever shot.

The 2nd series likewise has a very durable steel frame and slide, it's the substandard replacement locking blocks which is the pistols Achilles heel from what I'm gathering. If you can find a good locking block I'd think you'd be in business.


----------

